# November Folding Marathon!



## ScOuT

*What*
To promote and expand the Folding @ Home team and raise awareness about the fight against disease. It will be a week long Folding marathon with give away prizes to any member that signs up and completes at least one work unit for team 44358.

To learn more about the cause
Folding @ Home homepage

To see what Folding has done
Accomplishments
FAQS

To see Team and individual stats
Here

*When* 
The Marathon will start at 1200 GMT on Sunday 1 November 2009 and will end at 1200 GMT 8 November 2009.

*How to participate*
In this thread just post the fact that you want to be signed up for the marathon and post your Folding name if different than your computer forum name. If you *do not* wish to be eligible for the prizes please put that in your post also. I understand some members may not want the prizes, and there are people out there that really do want them. Once you have signed up...I will add you to the list of participants. I will track the stats of all members throughout the marathon. At the end of the marathon, I will check the stats of each member that signed up. If you have signed up and completed one work unit...your name will be entered into the list for the give away prizes. When the list is compiled, my 6 year old son will pick the winners. The order he picks them will have first choice of the prizes. If anybody else would like to donate a prize send me a PM and I will add that item to the list. If you win a prize...YOU WILL PAY NOTHING! Shipping world wide will be covered me

*Example:* 
I'm in / Folding name- ScOuT / I do or do not want prize 

*Questions about running the clients please post them HERE* 
There are experienced members who can help you getting a client running and working on a disease. 

If you would like to add the team tag in your sig...


		PHP:
	

[size=1][URL="http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=44358"][B][COLOR="Red"]Team Stats[/COLOR][/B][/URL][/size] [size=1][b]FOLDING FOR THE GOOD OF MANKIND[/b] :[url="http://www.computerforum.com/56751-folding-home-about.html"][b][color=red][email protected] Team 44358[/color][/b][/url][/size]


You may never directly feel or witness the effects of your Folding efforts. Maybe not even your children. But...you are helping scientists chisel away at understanding the complex nature of diseases that kill tens of thousands per year world wide. *Fold for humanity!*


*Prizes*

*Merc Stealth Gaming Keyboard*
- Lights up Purple/Red/Blue
- Like new (just a little black rubbing off the S & D keys)
- Microphone and speaker jacks
Newegg link
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823239006







*Western Digital Cavair 160GB hard drive*
- Part Number: WD1600AAJS
- Used for about 1 year as a storage drive (pictures and music) 
- This plus another would be a nice cheap RAID setup
Newegg link
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136075






*A Gram of Shin Etsu X23-7783D* from bomberboysk
- This is possibly the best TIM that you can get...it's very hard to get your hands on some. That's a great prize! Thanks






*SilenX 120x38mm fan.* from bomberboysk
- 120mm x 38mm
- 90 CFM! Now that's moving air






*Sony internal card reader* from Buzz1927






*2 x 1GB Samsung DDR2 PC6400 RAM* from Aastii


----------



## ScOuT

*Members signed up and want chance at a prize*

1. Bodaggit23 *(eligible)*
2. Diduknowthat *(eligible)*
3. Aastii *(eligible)*
4. Cudenver *(eligible)*
5. Jet *(eligible)*
6. thermophilis *(eligible)*
7. Buzz1927 *(eligible)*
8. bomberboysk *(eligible)*
9. Ganzey *(eligible)*
10. g25racer *(eligible)*
11. kobaj *(eligible)*
12. CF_Redbull *(eligible)*
13. BaconCF *(eligible)*

14. Aviation_man 
15. motoxrdude

*Members signed up* Thanks for helping out the team guys!
1. voyagerfan99
2. Ethan3.14159

*Winners list*
1. Ganzey - *Keyboard*
2. Cudenver - *hard drive*
3. Aastii - *Fan*
4. Buzz1927
5. kobaj - *RAM*
6. Bodaggit23 - *Card reader*


----------



## ScOuT

Reserved for stats


----------



## Bodaggit23

I'm in / Folding name- Bodaggit23 / I will win a prize.


----------



## diduknowthat

I'm in / Folding name- Diduknowthat / I want (but probably won't win) a prize

This is nice, seeing that I just started folding yesterday!


----------



## Aastii

I'm in/ [email protected] name: Aastii / I want a prize 

Just got it downloaded and installed again, nice idea scout


----------



## ScOuT

Nice...thanks for supporting the team and the cause


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm in / voyagerfan99 / not interested in prizes.

Too bad your doing it when I ship my video card back for repair 
But I'm gonna grab a decent GeForce card from work so I could nVidia fold with that.


----------



## cudenver

Im in, name: Cudenver and I want to be entered to win a  prize 
thanks scout


----------



## mep916

Great idea Scout. I'm not going to participate but best of luck to you all. Let's get this team back on track.  We're close to breaking into the top 300.


----------



## bomberboysk

Ill throw in a prize as well. A Gram of Shin Etsu X23-7783D.


----------



## aviation_man

mep916 said:


> Great idea Scout. I'm not going to participate but best of luck to you all. Let's get this team back on track.  *We're close to breaking into the top 300.*



Let's break it!

I'm in/Aviation_man/Sure 


Good job scout! :good:


----------



## Jet

I'm in/Jet/Sure!


----------



## thermophilis

I'm in/ thermophilis / I want a prize

I just started like two days ago


----------



## Bodaggit23

I think you guys should  add the folding line to your signatures yes?

Here's the code, including our Team Stats page.



		PHP:
	

[size=1][URL="http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=44358"][B][COLOR="Red"]Team Stats[/COLOR][/B][/URL][/size] [size=1][b]FOLDING FOR THE GOOD OF MANKIND[/b] :[url="http://www.computerforum.com/56751-folding-home-about.html"][b][color=red][email protected] Team 44358[/color][/b][/url][/size]


----------



## Aastii

Bodaggit23 said:


> I think you guys should  add the folding line to your signatures yes?
> 
> Here's the code, including our Team Stats page.
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [size=1][URL="http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=44358"][B][COLOR="Red"]Team Stats[/COLOR][/B][/URL][/size] [size=1][b]FOLDING FOR THE GOOD OF MANKIND[/b] :[url="http://www.computerforum.com/56751-folding-home-about.html"][b][color=red][email protected] Team 44358[/color][/b][/url][/size]



scout put a sig link up on the first post, it takes you to the CF [email protected] thread which has all of the information on


----------



## Buzz1927

Enter me for the HDD, and I'll put up a Sony internal card reader as a prize


----------



## bomberboysk

You can enter me to win a prize as well i guess....folding name is bomberboysk (Just like every other account i have anywhere in the world) 

On a side note....never saw that you had the hdd for sale, else i would have bought it because i need a backup drive.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Aastii said:


> scout put a sig link up on the first post, it takes you to the CF [email protected] thread which has all of the information on



I saw that but it seems not to be working, as Aviation and I are the only ones on this page
with the [email protected] line in their sig.

Including MODS...?


----------



## Buzz1927

Bodaggit23 said:


> I saw that but it seems not to be working, as Aviation and I are the only ones on this page
> with the [email protected] line in their sig.
> 
> Including MODS...?


Putting it in your sig is optional, not like it gets any new folders..


----------



## Bodaggit23

I know it's not required, just trying to spread the word.

Seeing it in peoples signature certainly does get more folders.

That's why I'm doing it...


----------



## ScOuT

Bodaggit23 said:


> I think you guys should  add the folding line to your signatures yes?
> 
> Here's the code, including our Team Stats page.



I fixed it...thank you



Buzz1927 said:


> Enter me for the HDD, and I'll put up a Sony internal card reader as a prize



Consider it done



bomberboysk said:


> On a side note....never saw that you had the hdd for sale, else i would have bought it because i need a backup drive.



That sucks...it's been there for like a month 


The numbers are growing...we may have attracted a few new members as well. Welcome to the fight


----------



## ScOuT

The word is already getting out! The team stats are moving up


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Alright, I'll sign up! I don't want a prize if I win.

I'm buying a GTX 260 tomorrow just for this... and also because my 2nd 8800GT is about to die.


----------



## ScOuT

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Alright, I'll sign up! I don't want a prize if I win.
> 
> I'm buying a GTX 260 tomorrow just for this... and also because my 2nd 8800GT is about to die.



Sweet...another participant

That sucks your 8800GT is giving up What brand is it? There may be a life time warranty that you can take advantage of. A friend of mine did an RMA for an Evga 8800GT a few weeks ago. He had the card for almost 3 years and got back a brand new shiny 9800GT. 

You will love the performance of your new GTX 260...great card


----------



## Ethan3.14159

ScOuT said:


> Sweet...another participant
> 
> That sucks your 8800GT is giving up What brand is it? There may be a life time warranty that you can take advantage of. A friend of mine did an RMA for an Evga 8800GT a few weeks ago. He had the card for almost 3 years and got back a brand new shiny 9800GT.
> 
> You will love the performance of your new GTX 260...great card


I don't know if the warranty is still valid since I live in NZ and bought it in the US. I'm not sure on Zotac warranty either. I'll try it on a few machines and if it works, it's off to ebay.


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> I saw that but it seems not to be working, as Aviation and I are the only ones on this page
> with the [email protected] line in their sig.
> 
> Including MODS...?


Plus theres this thing called a limit of 500 words in a sig. My sig barely fits as is.


----------



## Bodaggit23

bomberboysk said:


> Plus theres this thing called a limit of 500 words in a sig. My sig barely fits as is.



Priorities I guess...


----------



## ganzey

I'm in / Folding name- Ganzey / I want a prize


----------



## ScOuT

ganzey said:


> I'm in / Folding name- Ganzey / I want a prize



Got ya in

Thanks for the support


----------



## G25r8cer

Im in folding name g25racer

No prizes as it would be quite hard to win it with Onboard graphics


----------



## ganzey

as it sounds, the prizes arent given away by how much you do, as long as you do 1, your name is entered into a drawing for them.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Ahh guess I missed that part 

Well then count me in


----------



## ScOuT

ganzey said:


> as it sounds, the prizes arent given away by how much you do, as long as you do 1, your name is entered into a drawing for them.



Correct



g25racer said:


> Well then count me in



Got ya added!


----------



## Bodaggit23

It's not a competition then?

I thought the member that got the most points/work units would win.?

So, I can quit after I get one work unit done, and win a keyboard?


----------



## ScOuT

Bodaggit23 said:


> So, I can quit after I get one work unit done, and win a keyboard?



Yes...you can actually. 

I have piles of computer stuff just laying here...gotta get rid of it somehow


----------



## edubsftw

Bodaggit23 said:


> I know it's not required, just trying to spread the word.
> 
> Seeing it in peoples signature certainly does get more folders.
> 
> That's why I'm doing it...



WhaT exactly is this i dont understand :/


----------



## ScOuT

Look right above your post...do you see the Folding @ Home team sig banner? That is what he is talking about. When more people see the banner...then more people will learn about the cause and the team. 

Folding @ Home is a distributed computing program done by Stanford University. Basically...it's a small program that runs in the background and receives work units and sends them once finished. You get points for completed work units. 

Folding @ Home studies diseases such as Alzheimer's, ALS, Huntington's, Parkinson's disease, and many Cancers.

Your computer works to help scientist understand the complexities of these diseases and potentially will assist in finding a cure.


----------



## Bodaggit23

ScOuT said:


> Yes...you can actually.



Wouldn't it be more beneficial to the cause to award the prizes based on
the work that's actually being done?

There's no incentive this way.?

I thought you would mark each entrants starting stats and compare that with the end results.

This would create "competition" and urge members to fold more, which is the point of the whole thread isn't it?

As it stands, this thread only encourages members to complete a single unit.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

I thought the incentive was "FOLDING FOR THE GOOD OF MANKIND"


----------



## Bodaggit23

Ethan3.14159 said:


> I thought the incentive was "FOLDING FOR THE GOOD OF MANKIND"



Exactly my point. I don't really care about the prize to be honest. I don't need more computer stuff.

My point is to encourage people to FOLD MORE. 

Not just complete a single unit to get entered. How's that helping mankind?


----------



## ScOuT

Bodaggit23 said:


> Wouldn't it be more beneficial to the cause to award the prizes based on
> the work that's actually being done?
> 
> There's no incentive this way.?
> 
> I thought you would mark each entrants starting stats and compare that with the end results.
> 
> This would create "competition" and urge members to fold more, which is the point of the whole thread isn't it?
> 
> As it stands, this thread only encourages members to complete a single unit.



The point is to raise awareness about the cause and the team. My idea behind it was to motivate Folders and to seek new Folders. I am really focused on new Folders. The older members should be encouraging them and explaining how to run the clients. 

Many people think that "if they Fold...then they cant use their computer for normal everyday tasks because all the resources are being used" We all know this is completely untrue and I use my computer for everything while Folding SMP and GPU wide open. I can still watch Youtube videos and surf the web without an issue.

I was worried this debate would surface at some point

*It would be completely unfair to give out prizes based on what a person has for hardware and what they can afford for a computer. As we all know...the more powerful the rig...the more Folding you can accomplish.* 

This will potentially give some people a chance to win a few prizes that they could not be able to get also. 

That is why I asked members to say whether or not they wanted a shot at the prizes...some people have really nice hardware and do not need the prizes or just simply want a member with lower spec hardware to have a chance



ScOuT said:


> You may never directly feel or witness the effects of your Folding efforts. Maybe not even your children. But...you are helping scientists chisel away at understanding the complex nature of diseases that kill tens of thousands per year world wide. *Fold for humanity!*


----------



## Bodaggit23

Very well put, and I completely understand.

Why aren't you a Mod?


----------



## bomberboysk

scout said:


> the point is to raise awareness about the cause and the team. My idea behind it was to motivate folders and to seek new folders. I am really focused on new folders. The older members should be encouraging them and explaining how to run the clients.
> 
> Many people think that "if they fold...then they cant use their computer for normal everyday tasks because all the resources are being used" we all know this is completely untrue and i use my computer for everything while folding smp and gpu wide open. I can still watch youtube videos and surf the web without an issue.
> 
> I was worried this debate would surface at some point
> 
> *it would be completely unfair to give out prizes based on what a person has for hardware and what they can afford for a computer. As we all know...the more powerful the rig...the more folding you can accomplish.*
> 
> this will potentially give some people a chance to win a few prizes that they could not be able to get also.
> 
> That is why i asked members to say whether or not they wanted a shot at the prizes...some people have really nice hardware and do not need the prizes or just simply want a member with lower spec hardware to have a chance


+1

I also have another prize here id like to throw in, a SilenX 120x38mm fan. Its rated for 90cfm at 18dba(I used it for about a year or so):
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835226013


Folding with ps3 and gpu atm....my cpu however is being mean to me and wont work properly.


----------



## Aastii

scout do you want pics of the prizes we have put up? If so I will get all clicky clicky with my camera


----------



## ScOuT

Aastii said:


> scout do you want pics of the prizes we have put up? If so I will get all clicky clicky with my camera



Sure..why not

*YOU CAN STILL SIGN UP!*


----------



## Aastii

ScOuT said:


> Sure..why not
> 
> *YOU CAN STILL SIGN UP!*



okey dokey, I have pmed you with the link to it


----------



## Jet

What happened to our team? 53,000 points yesterday?!

This is looking good!


----------



## ScOuT

62,029 points in the last 24 hours 

Very nice CF Team!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm folding on my laptop CPU until tomorrow. I grabbed an 8500GT to replace my HD 4870 for the time being until my replacement arrives.

So tomorrow will be the 8500GT and my X2 in my desktop.

EDIT:

This looks impressive:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358


----------



## bomberboysk

If i can ever get my second smp client to pull a WU i should be pushing anywhere from 11-13k ppd.

Scratch that, fixed it, forgot to set DNS servers for the vmware network adapter. Got everything going now, 9800, ps3, and q9450


----------



## G25r8cer

I popped my old 8600gt in yesterday and cant get FaH to work. It pops up with a core error and shuts down. What gives?


----------



## bomberboysk

g25racer said:


> I popped my old 8600gt in yesterday and cant get FaH to work. It pops up with a core error and shuts down. What gives?


disable onboard gpu, reinstall [email protected] and then try again. [email protected] is looking for an ati card(onboard) while you have an nvidia card installed.


Although my second question has to be.....why were you running onboard when you had an 8600gt?


----------



## Vizy

bomberboysk said:


> disable onboard gpu, reinstall [email protected] and then try again. [email protected] is looking for an ati card(onboard) while you have an nvidia card installed.
> 
> 
> Although my second question has to be.....why were you running onboard when you had an 8600gt?



Maybe he is in my situation, I can't fit a sound card in, which I already bought, because of the lack of slots on my budget board because I thought I would upgrade but, 2 years later, nothing lol. This Christmas or Black Friday for sure though.


----------



## G25r8cer

bomberboysk said:


> disable onboard gpu, reinstall [email protected] and then try again. [email protected] is looking for an ati card(onboard) while you have an nvidia card installed.
> 
> 
> Although my second question has to be.....why were you running onboard when you had an 8600gt?



I re-installed [email protected] already

I just never put the card in and I dont game much anymore

I'll try re-installing again


----------



## bomberboysk

g25racer said:


> I re-installed [email protected] already
> 
> I just never put the card in and I dont game much anymore
> 
> I'll try re-installing again


Honestly speaking,im the same way.. 99% of what my card does is fold. I havent played a game in probably close to a month, and the next game i buy will probably be a ps3 game(Gran turismo 5).


----------



## G25r8cer

bomberboysk said:


> Honestly speaking,im the same way.. 99% of what my card does is fold. I havent played a game in probably close to a month, and the next game i buy will probably be a ps3 game(Gran turismo 5).



Yeah im just holding off the gaming until I get a 5850 in about a month or so

Edit: Anyways got [email protected] working now on the 8600gt. Just un-installed then, ran ccleaner and deleted the [email protected] folder in Appdata then, reinstalled gpu client


----------



## kobaj

I'm in / kobaj / I would like a prize !

Is it too late to enter ?


----------



## Redbull{wings}

I've been meaning to reinstall this so what better time than now.

I'm in as Redbull{wings} and would like a chance for a prize.

Great idea btw.


----------



## ganzey

just finished a unit, im gonna shut down for tonight but ill run it all week while im at school. i gotta say, im proly gonna do this all the time from now on.


----------



## Bodaggit23

ganzey said:


> just finished a unit, im gonna shut down for tonight but ill run it all week while im at school. i gotta say, im proly gonna do this all the time from now on.



Says you completed 2 units.


----------



## ScOuT

kobaj said:


> I'm in / kobaj / I would like a prize !
> 
> Is it too late to enter ?



Nope...sure isn't too late...I added you



Redbull{wings} said:


> I've been meaning to reinstall this so what better time than now.
> 
> I'm in as Redbull{wings} and would like a chance for a prize.
> 
> Great idea btw.



Your in also

I looked at the user list and did not see your name? Are you sure you put in Team Number - 44358? And you did configure your client to your name to Redbull{wings} right?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Scout, according to Extreme Overclockers, your the number 1 producer at the moment


----------



## ScOuT

voyagerfan99 said:


> Scout, according to Extreme Overclockers, your the number 1 producer at the moment



I've been running my computers hard this week  My rig and my daughter's rig both wide open CPU and GPU


----------



## Redbull{wings}

ScOuT said:


> Nope...sure isn't too late...I added you
> 
> 
> 
> Your in also
> 
> I looked at the user list and did not see your name? Are you sure you put in Team Number - 44358? And you did configure your client to your name to Redbull{wings} right?



Changed name to just "Redbull" I think the problem was that it doesn't like the {}'s. Was wondering why I didn't go on the list


----------



## voyagerfan99

ScOuT said:


> I've been running my computers hard this week  My rig and my daughter's rig both wide open CPU and GPU



With  *MY* 9600GSO 

And I just got my spare 8500GT folding


----------



## G25r8cer

voyagerfan99 said:


> With  *MY* 9600GSO
> 
> And I just got my spare 8500GT folding



My 8600gt is folding strong

I turned all my fans down and left my pc running through the night

GPU never went above 47C and CPU 38c

Edit: 4320/8000 here just after last night


----------



## Aastii

I want it to update, sat on a couple thousand here now


----------



## voyagerfan99

g25racer said:


> My 8600gt is folding strong
> 
> I turned all my fans down and left my pc running through the night
> 
> GPU never went above 47C and CPU 38c
> 
> Edit: 4320/8000 here just after last night



This 8500GT is a "silent" ASUS card. It's not very strong at all and was affecting my computers performance so I had to stop 

But my CPU's (laptop and desktop) are going strong!


----------



## Jet

Acht--I'm having troubles with folding at the moment--I tried installing a different client to see if I could prevent losing WUs when I pause it during the school day, but it seems as if it isn't working.


----------



## G25r8cer

voyagerfan99 said:


> This 8500GT is a "silent" ASUS card. It's not very strong at all and was affecting my computers performance so I had to stop
> 
> But my CPU's (laptop and desktop) are going strong!



Ahh that sucks

I wish my 8600gt was silent 

It sounds like a leaf blower even though its the Zalman Ed


----------



## ganzey

yay, just completed my 5th unit


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Okay got it working as CF_Redbull and completed a unit


----------



## ScOuT

Redbull{wings} said:


> Okay got it working as CF_Redbull and completed a unit



Nice...welcome to the fight! Thanks for the contribution


----------



## ScOuT

BUMP....sign up!


----------



## Ethan3.14159

We now have 10 people doing over 1,000 PPD!!! That's awesome. Keep it up guys!


----------



## G25r8cer

Wohoo im pulling 1600ppd with my 8600gt alone but, only 650-700ppd with my cpu. Is that normal for the standard cpu client?

Nice I just just jumped up 30 spots in the rank


----------



## Bodaggit23

I quit using my GPU client as it started to create some coil whine.


----------



## ScOuT

That sucks...I have the exact same card as you

It will test your system and tell you just how well it is running when you have a CPU and GPU client wide open. 

RMA? Might get a newer model if you send it back to Evga


----------



## Bodaggit23

ScOuT said:


> That sucks...I have the exact same card as you
> 
> It will test your system and tell you just how well it is running when you have a CPU and GPU client wide open.
> 
> RMA? Might get a newer model if you send it back to Evga



Folding is the only time it makes the noise, so I don't want to RMA it. 
Is there a newer model GTX 260 than the 55nm model?

On second thought, it has a lifetime warranty...I'll just run it when I'm not home.


----------



## ScOuT

Burn it up...of course it has a lifetime warranty

Crank the fan up to 100% and see what happens after a few hours.


----------



## Motoxrdude

I'm in. Now i just need to get my PS3 going.


----------



## ScOuT

Motoxrdude said:


> I'm in. Now i just need to get my PS3 going.



Cool...what is your Folding user name?

Same as CF name?

Glad to have you on board:good:


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yeah it's motoxrdude IIRC


----------



## ganzey

Bodaggit23 said:


> I quit using my GPU client as it started to create some coil whine.



dude, that's probably not coil whine. the exact same thing happened to me, just mute ur speakers. whenever folding is open i hear a high pitched noise, but it coming from speakers.


----------



## bomberboysk

ganzey said:


> dude, that's probably not coil whine. the exact same thing happened to me, just mute ur speakers. whenever folding is open i hear a high pitched noise, but it coming from speakers.


You running a GTX275 perhaps? Theres an issue with the vregs in the GTX275's that cause a whine. Also, if your running one of a few nForce motherboards as well as two cards in SLI it can cause whine in audio.


----------



## Aastii

gonna try to get my mums system folding, my sisters folding and my step dads folding, they won't do much, but should probably do about the same as mine collectively, so should be worth it :good:


----------



## ganzey

bomberboysk said:


> You running a GTX275 perhaps? Theres an issue with the vregs in the GTX275's that cause a whine. Also, if your running one of a few nForce motherboards as well as two cards in SLI it can cause whine in audio.



nope, i got a 9800gt. single pci 16x Mobo


----------



## G25r8cer

Just 13 of us wanting a prize? We got a fairly good chance at winning something 

I personally could use that card reader


----------



## Bodaggit23

ScOuT said:


> Crank the fan up to 100% and see what happens after a few hours.



It runs about 66c so I don't think it's a heat issue.
Besides, the fan @ 100% would drive me crazy
more than the squeal. You know what I'm talkin 
about. Thing sounds like a blow dryer on high. 

Anyway, yeah. Let er burn!


----------



## ScOuT

I am pretty rough on my card...I ask a lot from it. 

It is over volted and overclocked to the max I'll melt my card...Evga customer service is great


----------



## Jet

At this rate we're going to break 300th place in January 2010!


----------



## bomberboysk

Hehe, guess who has an extra GTS250 thrown into their rig (got it for less than $30 after my 122 evga bucks)

Time to fold away hehe.


----------



## cudenver

i forgot to fold today but I will be starting again tomorrow,


----------



## ScOuT

bomberboysk said:


> Hehe, guess who has an extra GTS250 thrown into their rig (got it for less than $30 after my 122 evga bucks)
> 
> Time to fold away hehe.



So that's what happened with the Evga buck Pics please



Jet said:


> At this rate we're going to break 300th place in January 2010!



We are actually moving along really good for a small team and only a few active Folders



cudenver said:


> i forgot to fold today but I will be starting again tomorrow,



I am doing some computer maintenance before I leave for a year(Defrag, file clean up, Anti Virus install, ect....) I am getting everything ready for my wife...I have to take about a 48 break to get the computer ready for her

Give me a couple days...I'll be cranking out some WU again


----------



## mep916

bomberboysk said:


> Hehe, guess who has an extra GTS250 thrown into their rig (got it for less than $30 after my 122 evga bucks)
> 
> Time to fold away hehe.



Awesome. 

We're kickin ass fellas. I'll dig around and see if I've anything to donate as well. Those of you new to folding, if you can afford the electricity, please continue to fold after this marathon, on a permanent basis. It's for a good cause and we'd really like to see this team gain some prominence within the folding community. After all, we are Computer Forum.  

The top 200 is possible if everyone contributes. We're well on our way to breaking into the top 300, which is a good short term goal.


----------



## brian

^^ watch out MEP, Im starting folding up again this year


----------



## Jet

And, if anyone has spare parts lying around, I have free electricity here at Georgia Tech, so I'd be more than happy to run it!


----------



## mep916

brian said:


> ^^ watch out MEP, Im starting folding up again this year



What happened anyway? You were one of our top producers for awhile. 



Jet said:


> And, if anyone has spare parts lying around, I have free electricity here at Georgia Tech, so I'd be more than happy to run it!



I'm not sure if you remember, but you're the guy that inspired me to fold in the first place. You helped get me SMP running for the first time. 

Glad to see ya back on board Jet.


----------



## brian

mep916 said:


> What happened anyway? You were one of our top producers for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you remember, but you're the guy that inspired me to fold in the first place. You helped get me SMP running for the first time.
> 
> Glad to see ya back on board Jet.



Re-imaged the schools computers and didnt put it on for awhile. till now


----------



## Jet

mep916 said:


> What happened anyway? You were one of our top producers for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you remember, but you're the guy that inspired me to fold in the first place. You helped get me SMP running for the first time.
> 
> Glad to see ya back on board Jet.



Yep! The main reason I'm back is free electricity. I wish I could build a dedicated [email protected] rig here at Tech, but for now I'll have to settle for running an SMP client on my Macbook Pro for 18 hours or so a day. I got the console running so now it shouldn't reset WUs every day, so my PPD should go up to 1000 or so.


----------



## ScOuT

I have thought about it also...building a dedicated Folding rig. 

You wouldn't need much really. I have priced it a couple times...about $500 and you could pull 10,000+ PPD. I might just do that sometime actually.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ With just pure graphics folding?


----------



## bomberboysk

ScOuT said:


> So that's what happened with the Evga buck Pics please
> 
> 
> 
> We are actually moving along really good for a small team and only a few active Folders
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing some computer maintenance before I leave for a year(Defrag, file clean up, Anti Virus install, ect....) I am getting everything ready for my wife...I have to take about a 48 break to get the computer ready for her
> 
> Give me a couple days...I'll be cranking out some WU again


Ill throw some pics into my thread later tonight, about to head out to school hehe.


----------



## aviation_man

Jet said:


> I got the console running so now it shouldn't reset WUs every day, so my PPD should go up to 1000 or so.



What's the 'console' and how do you set it up? I seem to be having trouble with my SMP client that it always resets the progress when I shut down my computer


----------



## ScOuT

aviation_man said:


> What's the 'console' and how do you set it up? I seem to be having trouble with my SMP client that it always resets the progress when I shut down my computer




Mine started doing that too...it has always picked up where it left off It starts all over every time now

I also installed the normal CPU client for the time being I was pulling over 2,000 PPD with the SMP...now it's like 500 with the CPU client. 

You would think they would make a simple file that would install easy and run smooth for something like Folding. It is a pain to get SMP running and then it does not even work half the time. 

Good news is the CPU client DOES start where it left off...I have tried it a few times already


----------



## voyagerfan99

Come on Computer Forum! We're slacking!


----------



## aviation_man

ScOuT said:


> Mine started doing that too...it has always picked up where it left off It starts all over every time now
> 
> I also installed the normal CPU client for the time being I was pulling over 2,000 PPD with the SMP...now it's like 500 with the CPU client.
> 
> You would think they would make a simple file that would install easy and run smooth for something like Folding. It is a pain to get SMP running and then it does not even work half the time.
> 
> Good news is the CPU client DOES start where it left off...I have tried it a few times already



Hmm  I guess I'll have to revert back to the CPU for now....
( and besides that I think that the SMP client has been preventing my computer from sleeping)


----------



## Bodaggit23

Why not just run multiple simple clients?


----------



## aviation_man

Bodaggit23 said:


> Why not just run multiple simple clients?



It isn't any use for me because it prevents my computer from sleeping, so I have to shut it off. When I go to turn my computer back on again it resets the progress (doesn't return back to the last checkpoint) so it doesn't do any good.


----------



## Bodaggit23

aviation_man said:


> It isn't any use for me because it prevents my computer from sleeping, so I have to shut it off. When I go to turn my computer back on again it resets the progress (doesn't return back to the last checkpoint) so it doesn't do any good.



I said "Simple Clients".

You said you were having issues with the SMP client.?


----------



## aviation_man

Bodaggit23 said:


> I said "Simple Clients".
> 
> You said you were having issues with the SMP client.?



Oh yeah. Sorry didn't catch that. Yes the SMP client isn't working out for me.


----------



## Bodaggit23

So again, why not just run multiple simple clients?


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> So again, why not just run multiple simple clients?



less ppd and more memory usage.


----------



## Bodaggit23

bomberboysk said:


> less ppd and more memory usage.



Would it not be better than not being able to finish a WU...?

He's got a quad with 4Gigs of RAM...

Besides, when I have 4 simple clients running, my memory usage doesn't change.


----------



## mep916

Finally got the SMP client up and running. I chose big units as opposed to normal, so I'll have to see how long it takes for my first WU to complete. If it takes too long, I'll change it to normal. Should be averaging around 10,000 PPD soon.


----------



## mep916

aviation_man said:


> It isn't any use for me because it prevents my computer from sleeping, so I have to shut it off. When I go to turn my computer back on again it resets the progress (doesn't return back to the last checkpoint) so it doesn't do any good.



Ideally, you want to run your PC 24/7. If you can't do that, then you're not gonna earn many points. In other words, don't shut down your PC or put it in sleep mode.


----------



## Bacon

Wish I would've noticed this sooner.. I'll join in, name is BaconCF.


----------



## ScOuT

Bacon said:


> Wish I would've noticed this sooner.. I'll join in, name is BaconCF.



Got ya in...that will be the last one 

Better start folding!


----------



## Aastii

Does every point you do count as a point?

By that I mean of the current WU I am on 390/1500, today I finished another 1500 one and a 500 one, so today will I get 2390, and whatever more of the current one I do, or are points done differently, because I am seeing much much lower than what I am actually doing, not in terms of WU, I have loads of them, but not many points to show for it


----------



## ScOuT

390/1500 is the amount of work that has been completed for that work unit. 

Your computer has completed 3.9 million calculations of the 15 million calculations in that work unit.

Once you have completed it...then you will get a certain number of points for that entire work unit.

See what I mean?

Go here and type in the project number and it will tell you how many points it is worth once complete

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/fahproject


----------



## Aastii

ScOuT said:


> 390/1500 is the amount of work that has been completed for that work unit.
> 
> Your computer has completed 3.9 million calculations of the 15 million calculations in that work unit.
> 
> Once you have completed it...then you will get a certain number of points for that entire work unit.
> 
> See what I mean?
> 
> Go here and type in the project number and it will tell you how many points it is worth once complete
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/fahproject



oh i see, so what you are saying is I could get really unlucky and get ones that are worth 5 points each, even though one that would take the same amount of time may get me say 2k points?


----------



## bomberboysk

Aastii said:


> Does every point you do count as a point?
> 
> By that I mean of the current WU I am on 390/1500, today I finished another 1500 one and a 500 one, so today will I get 2390, and whatever more of the current one I do, or are points done differently, because I am seeing much much lower than what I am actually doing, not in terms of WU, I have loads of them, but not many points to show for it


Each WU has points alloted to it. the xxx/xxxx is just how far you are on completing a particular work unit.


----------



## Bodaggit23

ScOuT said:


> Go here and type in the project number and it will tell you how many points it is worth once complete



Where do you find the project number?


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> Where do you find the project number?


Its in the WU log iirc, if not just get FahMon or HFM.net(my monitor of choice, kills fahmon) and it will give you all that info without having to look it up


----------



## mep916

bomberboysk said:


> Its in the WU log iirc, if not just get FahMon or HFM.net and it will give you all that info without having to look it up



Yup, FAHMon is a must have. For those of you running the SMP console client, take a look at Trayit. This will allow you to move the console window into the system tray when minimized. HFM looks kinda cool too.


----------



## bomberboysk

Now...if only my vmware clients would cooperate with HFM.net hehe.

Edit: Screw it, just went back to FahMon...the newest version of vmware player and the newest version of HFM.net dont seem to play well together. Lets see what a days worth of PS3. GTS250, 9800gtx, and Q9450 can do


----------



## voyagerfan99

Damn all of you running GPU clients 

At least I'm ranked #15


----------



## Buzz1927

Not long to go now, amazing how many members fold when there's prizes on the line!  Hope you all keep folding once the marathon ends


----------



## ScOuT

Buzz1927 said:


> Not long to go now, amazing how many members fold when there's prizes on the line!  Hope you all keep folding once the marathon ends



Me too...We have to keep the interest of everybody, I am sure it will slow down in the future. 

I just checked everybody's work data from this week. I updated the second post with the names and who completed work units. 

Motorxdude did not complete any work units yet.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=202425

Aviation_man...I know he has been folding but I have checked the team stats and cannot find him anywhere?

Stanford Team page 

extremeoverclocking page


----------



## Bodaggit23

ScOuT said:


> Aviation_man...I know he has been folding but I have checked the team stats and cannot find him anywhere?



He's #88 with 5614 points and 36 WU's.
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=44358


----------



## ScOuT

opps...I completely overlooked him...that's why I threw it up here.

Unfortunately he did not complete a work unit in the past week. He has been on the discussion thread talking about it, not sure what happened?

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=470781 

Motorxdude also did not complete a work unit


----------



## Bodaggit23

Yes, Aviation is having issues with his clients. 
http://www.computerforum.com/62246-folding-home-cf-official-discussion-thread-241.html#post1354059

Not sure about Motorx.


----------



## ScOuT

*Well...the November Folding Marathon is closed*

It was a great week for the team and the cause! The Team stats shot through the roof...better than I expected I mean look at this...over 55,000 point per day average now, and *67,000* points in the last 24 hours. OMG...

The members eligible for the gifts is in the second post of this thread. I have double checked everybody's stats.
Here


Tonight when my kids get home...afternoon at Oma's & Opa's house...I will have a spreadsheet and my son will pick the 6 winners from the list. The order that he picks them is the order you can choose your gift. (he's only 6 and can't read yet...still working on that...he don't know any of you so there will be no favoritism)  I will hang the video of the winners on Youtube


*Hard drive and keyboard ready to go*


----------



## Jet

Hey ScOuT!

Congrats on a successful Folding marathon! When I was trying to get CF involvement a few years back I couldn't seem to do it, but this was the perfect idea--and the rules for participation, etc. were perfect--it gave everyone the incentive to get folding, not just the people with the cash! 

Everyone, let's keep it up! It seems as if we've gotten into the groove now, and those with kinks in the setup, etc. have gotten them worked out for the most part--lets break 300th!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I wish I could have done better, but using only CPU clients, I'm quite limited.


----------



## bomberboysk

We should do a regular folding contest, like every 3months or so where users donate can prizes.



voyagerfan99 said:


> I wish I could have done better, but using only CPU clients, I'm quite limited.


4870 in RMA or something?


----------



## ScOuT

voyagerfan99 said:


> I wish I could have done better, but using only CPU clients, I'm quite limited.



Every work unit helps...if that's all you can do...the team will take it!



Jet said:


> When I was trying to get CF involvement a few years back I couldn't seem to do it



Somebody had told me you were trying to do this a while back...I forgot who? (ian, mep, Buzz...not sure)

This is exciting for the team, I think before this I may have seen the daily average up to about 30,000...now look at it

I have to give my wife and daughter classes on running the clients while I am gone



bomberboysk said:


> We should do a regular folding contest, like every 3months or so where users donate can prizes.



It's a cool idea...I understand some people can't afford the electricity to Fold all day everyday. That will give people a week or so to let er rip. It will also help recruiting new members to the team.


----------



## voyagerfan99

bomberboysk said:


> 4870 in RMA or something?



Yeah the weekend the contest started I had to ship it to ASUS for RMA. Critical Core Power Fault, so it would keep dying if I tried to game on it. (Could play Arkham Asylum for less than 10 minutes).

Don't expect to get another one for a week and a half.

I was actually considering getting another nVidia card and selling the 4870 when I got it back. I'm an nVidia fanboy and know I can get that GPU client to work ^_^


----------



## bomberboysk

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah the weekend the contest started I had to ship it to ASUS for RMA. Critical Core Power Fault, so it would keep dying if I tried to game on it. (Could play Arkham Asylum for less than 10 minutes).
> 
> Don't expect to get another one for a week and a half.
> 
> I was actually considering getting another nVidia card and selling the 4870 when I got it back. I'm an nVidia fanboy and know I can get that GPU client to work ^_^




For folding nvidia cards are the better choice anyhow, stanford has the points really screwed up on the ati cards so they get alot less ppd than nvidia.


----------



## voyagerfan99

bomberboysk said:


> For folding nvidia cards are the better choice anyhow, stanford has the points really screwed up on the ati cards so they get alot less ppd than nvidia.



I dunno how somebody convinced me to go with ATI.

All I know is an HD4870 was as high as I could go with as little bottlenecking as possible.


----------



## bomberboysk

voyagerfan99 said:


> I dunno how somebody convinced me to go with ATI.
> 
> All I know is an HD4870 was as high as I could go with as little bottlenecking as possible.


Well, the 4870 is pretty much the best card for the money unless your folding. Better 3dmark scores, better for cad work, better for gaming,pretty much better performance for the price overall. Overclock em enough and they fall roughly ahead of a GTX260 Core 216.


----------



## voyagerfan99

bomberboysk said:


> Well, the 4870 is pretty much the best card for the money unless your folding. Better 3dmark scores, better for cad work, better for gaming,pretty much better performance for the price overall. Overclock em enough and they fall roughly ahead of a GTX260 Core 216.



I miss folding a lot though 

Scout has my old 9600GSO and he loves it.


----------



## Aastii

nice one all, great stuff:good:

I'd have folded more if my gpu client would work (still not sorted this nvcuda.dll thing) but I did what I could, everyone else did super duper good though


----------



## bomberboysk

Aastii said:


> nice one all, great stuff:good:
> 
> I'd have folded more if my gpu client would work (still not sorted this nvcuda.dll thing) but I did what I could, everyone else did super duper good though


What drivers you running? You pretty much need at least 18x.xx drivers to fold because you need cuda, there were a couple of 17x drivers that did cuda but the 18x and 19x all do.


----------



## Aastii

bomberboysk said:


> What drivers you running? You pretty much need at least 18x.xx drivers to fold because you need cuda, there were a couple of 17x drivers that did cuda but the 18x and 19x all do.



pfft, you tell me, for the first time ever Windows installed them for me 

Usually I would have to boot in safe mode to get it to come up with a picture with resolution at 800x600, install the drivers then boot it and set it right, but it was up and ready straight away this time.

Suppose it would probably be quite a good idea to check that out, thanks for the idea


----------



## thermophilis

ScOuT said:


> Me too...We have to keep the interest of everybody, I am sure it will slow down in the future.



I'll definitely keep it up I'm only pulling around 2,000 ppd but it all helps. I figured my mom's GPU would pull more than 1500 but it's only a  4830.


----------



## Jet

thermophilis said:


> I'll definitely keep it up I'm only pulling around 2,000 ppd but it all helps. I figured my mom's GPU would pull more than 1500 but it's only a  4830.



The main issue is that it's an Ati card--for some reason [email protected] doesn't scale well on Ati's lineup.


----------



## bomberboysk

Jet said:


> The main issue is that it's an Ati card--for some reason [email protected] doesn't scale well on Ati's lineup.


[email protected] runs very well on ati architecture.....stanford just gives far less points per WU to ati clients.


----------



## ScOuT

*The names have been chosen*

1. Ganzey
2. Cudenver
3. Aastii
4. Buzz1927
5. kobaj
6. Bodaggit23


I put a video up on Youtube but it reduced the quality. When I published it directly from Pinnacle Studio...it made me downsize it soo much. It said "network traffic will not allow this file size to upload at this time" Must be a busy day at Youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUAquoue9jo

Anyway...those are the names.


*But...the deal is...the first on the list gets first pick and so on.*

I will send everybody a PM with the notification. Please respond quickly so we can get the gifts in the mail.


----------



## voyagerfan99

ScOuT said:


> *The names have been chosen*
> 
> 1. Ganzey
> 2. Cudenver
> 3. Aastii
> 4. Buzz1927
> 5. kobaj
> 6. Bodaggit23
> 
> 
> I put a video up on Youtube but it reduced the quality. When I published it directly from Pinnacle Studio...it made me downsize it soo much. It said "network traffic will not allow this file size to upload at this time" Must be a busy day at Youtube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUAquoue9jo
> 
> Anyway...those are the names.
> 
> If you all want to work out who gets what gifts and who needs what that's cool I guess.
> 
> *But...the deal is...the first on the list gets first pick and so on.*
> 
> Post here on this thread



Haha it said the audio was disabled but the music was still playing


----------



## G25r8cer

ScOuT said:


> *The names have been chosen*
> 
> 1. Ganzey
> 2. Cudenver
> 3. Aastii
> 4. Buzz1927
> 5. kobaj
> 6. Bodaggit23
> 
> 
> I put a video up on Youtube but it reduced the quality. When I published it directly from Pinnacle Studio...it made me downsize it soo much. It said "network traffic will not allow this file size to upload at this time" Must be a busy day at Youtube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUAquoue9jo
> 
> Anyway...those are the names.
> 
> 
> *But...the deal is...the first on the list gets first pick and so on.*
> 
> I will send everybody a PM with the notification. Please respond quickly so we can get the gifts in the mail.



Congrats guys!! This doesnt mean we should stop folding


----------



## ScOuT

G25r8cer said:


> Congrats guys!! This doesnt mean we should stop folding



Good point...lets keep it going!



****second post updated with winners****


----------



## Aastii

congratulations the rest who won, scout, I love how your son can't read properly, but he can handle excel like a pro 

and bomberboy, with my drivers, they were already fully up to date, which is what i sort of expected becuase windows 7 did it and it being new and all, so that wasn't the issue


----------



## brian

Well my computers are finally coming online, I should have 50 or so, the rest should be up soon


----------



## Aastii

brian said:


> Well my computers are finally coming online, I should have 50 or so, the rest should be up soon



what, you got 50+computers coming online and folding  ?


----------



## ScOuT

brian said:


> Well my computers are finally coming online, I should have 50 or so, the rest should be up soon



Nice...

You actually plan on running clients on them? Maybe a small CPU background client would be ok?

That would be huge for the team!


****second post updated with winners****


----------



## Bodaggit23

3 computers running 9 different clients and I barely made the list!! ROFLMAO!! 

It was great fun and I'm going to keep going!


----------



## bomberboysk

Aastii said:


> congratulations the rest who won, scout, I love how your son can't read properly, but he can handle excel like a pro
> 
> and bomberboy, with my drivers, they were already fully up to date, which is what i sort of expected becuase windows 7 did it and it being new and all, so that wasn't the issue


The newest ones windows install SUCK. Try the 195.38 beta drivers:good:


----------



## Bodaggit23

bomberboysk said:


> The newest ones windows install SUCK.



To be fair, they're only one or two revs back, which means they hardly suck.


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> To be fair, they're only one or two revs back, which means they hardly suck.


No, all the 19x.xx drivers other than 195.38 have alot of issues with bios corruption on boards with nf200(X58 classified, 790i, 780i, 750i, or even GTX295 or 9800gx2 gpu's) as well as being very unstable.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Strange. I run 190.62 with no issues.


----------



## kobaj

ScOuT said:


> *The names have been chosen*
> 
> 1. Ganzey
> 2. Cudenver
> 3. Aastii
> 4. Buzz1927
> 5. kobaj
> 6. Bodaggit23
> 
> 
> I put a video up on Youtube but it reduced the quality. When I published it directly from Pinnacle Studio...it made me downsize it soo much. It said "network traffic will not allow this file size to upload at this time" Must be a busy day at Youtube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUAquoue9jo
> 
> Anyway...those are the names.
> 
> 
> *But...the deal is...the first on the list gets first pick and so on.*
> 
> I will send everybody a PM with the notification. Please respond quickly so we can get the gifts in the mail.



Cool, this was a really good idea and I liked the way it turned out. Especially the boost in points the team has started earning. Are you planning one for December/more/every-other months? I have some computer bits I wouldnt mind adding as prizes if this becomes mainstream?

P.S. What song is that ?!


----------



## bomberboysk

kobaj said:


> Cool, this was a really good idea and I liked the way it turned out. Especially the boost in points the team has started earning. Are you planning one for December/more/every-other months? I have some computer bits I wouldnt mind adding as prizes if this becomes mainstream?
> 
> P.S. What song is that ?!


Imma think we do this every couple months, if not whats gonna end up happening is same people entering, and then everyone just trading items around hehe. Plus every few months would allow for some better prizes to be added in.


----------



## ScottALot

Hey, do I get recognition for folding infinitely many times as much as I did before? I finally got [email protected] running, wooooohoooo!!!


----------



## ScottALot

I'm in/Name: ScottALot/Want Prize. NOW

I will be paying for that SE anyways haha.


----------



## Buzz1927

ScottALot said:


> I'm in/Name: ScottALot/Want Prize. NOW
> 
> I will be paying for that SE anyways haha.


Is this your own strange little convo, or can anyone join in?


----------



## brian

ScOuT said:


> Nice...
> 
> You actually plan on running clients on them? Maybe a small CPU background client would be ok?
> 
> That would be huge for the team!
> 
> 
> ****second post updated with winners****



They are folding now. I installed a background process on all them that takes up about 25% of the CPU so its not too intensive.


----------



## Bodaggit23

ScottALot said:


> Hey, do I get recognition for folding infinitely many times as much as I did before? I finally got [email protected] running, wooooohoooo!!!



The 1 Work Unit you have for the team was completed before the marathon started.



ScottALot said:


> I'm in/Name: ScottALot/Want Prize. NOW



Marathon is over.


----------



## ganzey

Bodaggit23 said:


> Marathon is over.



im pretty sure he was kidding


----------



## Bodaggit23

ganzey said:


> im pretty sure he was kidding



I hope so.


----------



## ScOuT

Well...just woke up and checked the PMs.

The hard drive and keyboard are gone...the third winner has a PM with no response yet.


****Second post up dated****


----------



## mep916

bomberboysk said:


> We should do a regular folding contest, like every 3months or so where users donate can prizes.



We'll def do this again soon. Hopefully I'll have something to contribute next round. 

Nice work CF. Keep folding.


----------



## Buzz1927

I've given up my spot, so someone else gets a prize!


----------



## G25r8cer

Buzz1927 said:


> I've given up my spot, so someone else gets a prize!



ooh I want a prize


----------



## Bodaggit23

Update Scout?


----------



## ScOuT

Bodaggit23 said:


> Update Scout?



Waiting on Kobaj...sent him a PM...nothing yet.

When I get a response back I'll PM you and update the 2nd post


----------



## Bodaggit23

We need another name for the list, is all I meant.


----------



## ScottALot

What happens if I wasn't kidding? I thought this was a whole November thing... I didn't read the _whole_ first posts.


----------



## Jet

Then you should start folding and catch the next round of competitions!


----------



## ScottALot

Yah, I finally got [email protected] running!

When I look at your picture... I keep thinking it's a big dog in the mirror.


----------



## Bodaggit23

ScottALot said:


> Yah, I finally got [email protected] running!



Are you using this name?  	 ScottALot 

Because you still have only completed 1 Work Unit and zero points.

You have to  put the team number in also, right? 44358


----------



## ScottALot

Yah, I just started... and I put the # in. BTW, for some reason, my [email protected] is just saying "Attempting to send results" for hours.


----------



## G25r8cer

So who's got buzz's place and taking the shin?


----------



## ScOuT

G25r8cer said:


> So who's got buzz's place and taking the shin?



I forgot all about that...sorry

I just had my son come and pick one...he picked you actually That's kinda creepy and ironic. 

Well that's all the prizes...November Folding Marathon Complete!


----------



## G25r8cer

ScOuT said:


> I forgot all about that...sorry
> 
> I just had my son come and pick one...he picked you actually That's kinda creepy and ironic.
> 
> Well that's all the prizes...November Folding Marathon Complete!



Sweet!! So that leaves me with the Shin then? Great

Check your pm


----------



## Bodaggit23

Thanks Buzz! A card reader is the one item I forgot to include in my i7 build, so it will get lots of use.

Thanks again!


----------



## ganzey

hey, i just got my keyboard today. thanks so much scout it is amazing!


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Lucky

Nahh I was actually hoping for the Shin anyways 

Will use it on the next few builds I do

Brother and sister each want me to build them a computer. They each gave me a budget of $800-1000 so they shall turn out good. I will prob be jealous when I get them done


----------



## Jet

G25r8cer said:


> ^^ Lucky
> 
> Nahh I was actually hoping for the Shin anyways
> 
> Will use it on the next few builds I do
> 
> Brother and sister each want me to build them a computer. They each gave me a budget of $800-1000 so they shall turn out good. I will prob be jealous when I get them done



No. You WILL be jealous when you're done


----------



## Bodaggit23

G25r8cer said:


> I will prob be jealous when I get them done



Not like you have a bad rig though. 

Maybe with the money you "save" them on their builds, you can get a better GPU?


----------



## G25r8cer

Bodaggit23 said:


> Not like you have a bad rig though.
> 
> Maybe with the money you "save" them on their builds, you can get a better GPU?



Oh yes 

I have a 5850 planned here soon

Hopefully around X-mas as I have 3 pay checks in dec


----------



## Bodaggit23

That will make your already killer rig, "Phenomenal".


----------



## G25r8cer

Got the Shin today 

Thanks to bomber and bodaggit 

P.S. Let us know when there is another Marathon 

I have some worthy stuff to donate


----------



## cudenver

got the H/D on Saturday , from scout.
thanks, to all.


----------

